# More light on the subject



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I recently purchased a couple of LED lights from Ikea. Don't know if anyone is interested but these light are real cheap ($). They are a single LED behind a lens mounted on a goose neck. The original light comes mounted on a steel base for weight. Because they are Ikea (you put it together), I just left off the steel base and made wood bases with magnets embedded in them. They can now move just about anywhere. For those of us with decreasing vision (made that getting older), these really are the answer. I have one mounted on my band saw, drill press, table top belt sander, and one just hangs around for use anywhere I need it. At 10 dollars each they are great. By the way, if you do not live near an Ikea you are mostly out of luck because shipping is a lot due to the base weight.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Cool. Nice addition, mod.

What do they run?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Any idea what the voltage is for these? I have been using 12 volt fog lamps as task lamps and they work great.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Kelly - they are about $10. If you were asking about voltage - they come with a power supply. Output is 7V ~.43amps, 3W.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That is a great tip, thanks. I bought a battery operated LED gooseneck light with a magnetic base and it just isn't bright enough, especially after the 3rd time you forget to turn it off and find it still on the next morning. I might just swing by the IKEA on my way back from buying some lag bolts.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, Bob.

I should have made clear the question was about cost.

I bought several of these sewing machine lights with magnetic bases. My wife uses one for her drawing. I mounted a couple on one of my lathes, a couple on the miter, and…..

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L64XZVY/ref=pe_385040_215884960_pd_te_s_gr_ti/159-4573658-2780456


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I used these https://www.amazon.com/YITAMOTOR-square-Spotlight-lights-tractor/dp/B06WVCBS4Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1525396306&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=YITAMOTOR+4PACK+27W+4Inch+Square+LED+Work+Light+30+Degree+Spot+Beam+Off+Road+Driving+Light+Fog+Lights+Waterproof+for+Jeep+Truck+Car+ATV+SUV+Jeep+Boat+4WD+ATV

Was $30 for 4 at the time. Already had 12 volt power source in shop so not additional costs.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Cool, woodbutcherbynight. I keep a few 12vdc supplies around for various, unanticipated projects and these look like they'd kick out some significant and very helpful light.


----------

